# Sweet Potato Rolls



## squirrel (Nov 15, 2014)

IMG_9279.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Nov 15, 2014












I came up with this recipe a couple of months ago and it is fairly easy to make if you know anything about bread baking. These rolls are soft, buttery, with a hint of sweet. It all started when I had an excess of sweet potato puree left over from a pork chop dinner I did. Here's a pic of how I used the sweet potato puree....

















IMG_9249.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Nov 15, 2014










I had a couple of cups of the stuff left so I came up with this sweet potato roll recipe. I've made them several times so I'm confident in the recipe:





1 Tbsp. yeast



1/4 cup warm water



1/2 tsp. barley malt (or honey, or sugar to feed yeast)





600 gr bread flour



1/4 cup sugar



2 tsp. salt (use less if you are on a restricted diet)



1 tsp. ground cardamom





3 large eggs



1 cup sweet potato puree





185 gr room temp. butter





Combine yeast, warm water and barley malt, set aside.





Sift together flour, sugar, salt and cardamom in bowl of stand mixer. You will start with the paddle attachment.





Mix together eggs and sweet potato puree.





Start mixer on low with flour mixture. Pour in yeast mixture and egg/puree mixture. Mix for 3 minutes then switch to bread hook attachment. Add softened butter in a Tbsp. at a time until combined. This takes about 8 minutes. Continue to mix for 5 minutes more. Flour a surface, turn dough out, cover and rest for 15 minutes. Then knead the dough until soft pliable, 10-15 minutes. Place in a lightly oiled bowl and refrigerate over night. The dough will slowly rise and develop more flavor.





When ready to bake, remove dough from fridge, punch down. Knead dough for 2 minutes. Here's where you decide what shape you want. In the picture above I weighed them to 50 grams each for dinner roll size. Shape dough however you want, brush with first egg wash and let rise until double in size. Add a second egg wash just prior to baking. Add any seeds if you want to.





Egg Wash: 1 large egg beaten with a small amount of warm water and a pinch of salt.







Bake in a 375F oven until internal temp reaches 195-200F.







NOTE: For the sweet potato puree I baked the sweet potatoes (only use one if this is the only thing you're going to use it for) until soft. Add butter, brown sugar, cinnamon and I toasted some marshmallows to mix in. You don't have to be so elaborate if you don't want to, but all the extras add flavor. I used the immersion blender to mix. Needs to be at room temp before using in bread dough.

















IMG_9246.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Nov 15, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 17, 2014)

Looks Tasty! I may have to sample a batch an see how they are! Being in charge of rolls for Thanksgiving is a bit out of my realm. I like the Portuguese sweet rolls I've been making, but these could work also.


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 17, 2014)

They look great, never had much success with baking. Will have to give them ago.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------

